# New chemex ottomatic



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Just came across this new chemex product via the sprudge facebook page

Price seems abit steep and can it really be as good as manual pour over

Time will tell I guess


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Someone on the comments suggested it's actually an old 70's product they have relaunched.

looks cool and nice idea but a bit pricey. they claim temperature stability but I cant see anything about adjusting temp, which would be a must for me really.


----------



## BenjaminPiper (Jul 22, 2014)

That looks like a cross between a Svart and a Ratio 8. Interesting!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think I'll stick with my Hario gooseneck and Chemex.


----------

